# UK MMA Rankings - December 2011



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Apologies for the lateness, but too many festive tipples and a lot going on meant the team couldn't quite turn the rankings around over the festive period before the new year was here.

They've been hard work this month with some big events and the addition of a flyweight top 15 and light-heavyweight top 20.

Great to see all the divisions growing.

Check 'em out here:

UK MMA Rankings - December 2011 | YourMMA.tv

(Also now looking for an Irish rankings correspondent to complete a very solid team. If you're an impartial member of the MMA community, drop me a line)


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

Probably a question that has been fired at you before, but in the case of someone like Alistair Overeem, should place of birth not be included in the rankings? Surely that is one of the most important criteria? Certainly if you look at team sports like football that is the first thing they look for.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

We can't claim Overeem and that's that


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

Haha if he wins a title we will, well some will try to anyway!


----------

